# Boston/Cambridge, MA



## msd (Jun 1, 2004)

Looking for a group to accept a new player.  I played D&D as a teen (now 32), but haven't since then.  Just picked up and completed the PHB and am looking for a mature, friendly game    .

Thanks in advance,
Matt


----------



## risenfenix24 (Jun 1, 2004)

hey matt,

  if you're willing to put up with 2 less than 22 year olds for gaming in the haverhill area then let me know...

-dan(k)


----------



## Zen (Jun 2, 2004)

mshieldsdunn said:
			
		

> Looking for a group to accept a new player.  I played D&D as a teen (now 32), but haven't since then.  Just picked up and completed the PHB and am looking for a mature, friendly game    .
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Matt



 My group of 30-something gamers looking to start a new 3.5 game in the Hanson area, if that's not too far for you to travel. 

--G


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 2, 2004)

Zen, where's Hanson? I haven't heard of it, and I've lived in the area for ages.

We'll have another EN World game day this autumn, and Kahuna Burger is talking about having one in July:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=89865


----------



## msd (Jun 2, 2004)

These are all nice offers, but (for transportation reasons) I was really hoping to find something in Boston/Cambridge proper as opposed to the greater MetroWest area (i.e. subway access).

Has anyone ever taken a look at the dndmeetup site or been to any of their events?

Thanks again,
Matt


----------



## Zen (Jun 2, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Zen, where's Hanson? I haven't heard of it, and I've lived in the area for ages.
> 
> It's down Route 24 near Plymouth. I'm actually in Roslindale, and it takes me close to an hour to get there, but our group is from all over and that's middle-ground for us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 2, 2004)

Heh heh - yup.  

Mshieldsdunn, if you want to go to the above-mentioned Boston Game Day and need a ride, let me know.


----------

